# Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l



## Christine (1. Mai 2008)

Hallöle!

Gestern habe ich es doch getan, ich habe mir bei L**l zwei Mini-Teiche gekauft.  

Darunter verstehen sich: Eine terracottafarbene Kunststoffschale, ca. 40 cm Durchmesser, Teichsubstrat (scheinen Lehmpellets zu sein), feine Kieselsteinchen zum Abdecken, ein Düngekegel sowie drei Pflanzen: ein __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata), eine __ Blumenbinse (Butomus Umbellatus) sowie eine nicht näher bezeichnete Seerose. Hier standen die Farben gelb, rosa und rot zur Auswahl. Verpackt waren die Pflanzen, eingewickelt in feuchtem Papier, in einem verschlossen Plastikbeutel. (Leider hab ich vergessen, Fotos zu machen - sorry  ).

Ich habe jetzt ein Sortiment verarbeitet wie angegeben, nur in einer anderen Schale. Ein Sortiment habe ich für meine anderen Minis verbraten. So, und nu sitz ich hier und bin gespannt, was passiert.  :smoki 

*Gab es dieses Angebot schon einmal und hat jemand Erfahrung damit? *Insbesondere würde mich interessieren, ob es jemand draussen erfolgreich überwintert hat. Denn gerade die Angaben zur Seerose sind doch mehr als dürftig. Andererseits darf man für knapp 10,- EUR wohl auch nicht allzuviel erwarten. :beeten 

Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## niri (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Christine,

dieses Angebot habe ich bereits im vergangenen Jahr beim L..l gesehen, jedoch nicht gekauft, da ich keine namenlose Seerose mehr haben möchte   (habe bereits zwei namenlose  ). Die Schale ist meiner Meinung nach zu klein.

Ich bin mal auf Deine Berichte gespannt  .

LG
Ina


----------



## Conny (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Christine,

 wie wäre es denn mit ein paar Fotos 
Und noch eine Frage an die bekennende Kleinteichbesitzerin: Gibt es da nicht viele Mücken?
Ich hatte das Angebot auch gesehen, und bin schon länger am Überlegen, kleinere Bottiche aufzustellen, aber   Mückenplage in stehenden Gewässern?


----------



## Alex45525 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo,

gut dass Mücken nicht unter Naturschutz stehen! 

Alle kleinen Gewässer lassen sich - solange nicht __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer oder __ Gelbrandkäfer dafür sorgen - problemlos mit Stechm*ckenfrei (z.B. Neud*mück von N*udorf) frei von Mückenlarven halten. Habe das Zeug getestet. Klappt hervorragend! Wenige Tropfen in's Wasser, einen Tag abwarten: Schicht im Schacht!

Allerdings hiellt die Wirkung - entgegen der Herstellerangabe - bei mir nur für ca. 10 Tage an, dann musste nachgetropft werden. Das Mittel beruht auf einem Bacillus, der die Larven tödlich infiziert. Negative Auswirkungen auf sonstige Teichfauna konnten nicht beobachtet werden. Allerdings stand mir zu jenem Zeitpunkt noch kein Mikroskop zur Verfügung, so dass ich das nicht wirklich gut untersuchen konnte. Vom bloßen Augenschein ist mir jedenfalls nichts aufgefallen.
Das Mittel (der Bacillus) wird auch im großen Stil in Deutschland innerhalb diverser Feuchtgebiete in Ballungsraumnähe verwendet.

Übrigens habe ich im letzten Jahr einige der anderen Teichpflanzen von L**l in meinen Teich gepflanzt. Haben sich richtig gut entwickelt! Die __ Iris bekommen in diesem Jahr sogar Knospen! Wenn's soweit ist, gibt's von der "grünen Hölle" mal wieder ein paar Fotos in meinem Teichbau-Thread (s. Signatur). So wie sich das alles aktuell entwickelt, wird das ein tolles Teichjahr!!!


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christine,
> 
> wie wäre es denn mit ein paar Fotos
> Und noch eine Frage an die bekennende Kleinteichbesitzerin: Gibt es da nicht viele Mücken?
> Ich hatte das Angebot auch gesehen, und bin schon länger am Überlegen, kleinere Bottiche aufzustellen, aber   Mückenplage in stehenden Gewässern?



Hallo Conny,

Fotos werde ich nachreichen, sobald und wenn etwas zu sehen ist. Die Schale, in die ich das Set komplett gepflanzt habe, hatte ich letztes Jahr nur mit Wasser ein bißchen __ Froschbiss und Wasserfarn stehen. Nicht eine Mücke. Aber drei kleine Nachwuchs-__ Rückenschwimmer. Mücken haben wir wirklich immer nur in den Regentonnen, die alle Deckel haben. Da ist es wohl schön muschelig warm und im Dunkeln ist gut munkeln. Die Mückenlarven werden gekeschert und in den Teich geworfen für Lieschen & Co.

Das Mückentötolin von Neu...ff hab ich auch schon benutzt. Funktioniert ganz gut, aber bei viel Regen muss wirklich ständig nachgearbeitet werden. 

Vielleicht ist es im Rheinland ja schwieriger, da sollen die Mücken ja viel größer und aggressiver sein...


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Nein, im Rheinland sind die Blumen, ähhh, die Elsen viel kleiner als sonstwo und deshalb sind die Mücken relativ gesehen größer...


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Moin zusammen.

Da es ja immer wieder ein Thema am (Neu-)Teich ist, werde ich mal eines extra für "Mücken" eröffnen.
Da könnten wir die entsprechenden Vorgehensweisen nochmal ausführlich diskutieren. Ok?

Hier wäre es ja ein wenig Off-Topic. 

EDIT: Hier der Link zum neuen Thema.


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Alex,

der Bacillus ist vermutlich Bacillus thuringiensis, der wird im Gartenbau häufig eingesetzt um allerlei Raupen und Larven zu bekämpfen. Wir haben ihn schon erfolgreich gegen den __ Seerosenzünsler verwendet. Bacillus thuringensis ist geprüft, zugelassen und weltweit millionenfach im Einsatz. Ganz wohl ist mir dabei jedoch nicht, denn eine Mutation von Bacillus thuringiensis ist der Milzbranderreger und der gehört zu den biologischen Kampfstoffen.

Mehr Infos hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacillus_thuringiensis


----------



## Alex45525 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Werner,

da kann man nur hoffen, dass der Erreger nicht zurückmutiert!!!


----------



## Jam (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Christine,

ich hatte letzes Jahr das Angebot für meine Tochter gekauft.

Die Pflanzen hatten sich in dem Kübelchen soweit ganz gut entwickelt, allerdings war der ganze Topf immer ziemlich veralgt und geblüht hat leider nichts. Haben die Pflanzen dann im Spätsommer in den Teich gesetzt. Die Seerose steht im Bachlauf und hat bislang 4 Blätter - ich hoffe, dass sie dieses Jahr dann auch blüht.

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l nach 1 Woche*

Update:

Nach einer Woche sieht es so aus:
__ Hechtkraut und Seerose entwickeln sich, __ Blumenbinse regt sich auch:
Foto 

Und auch die Seerose aus dem 2. Paket kommt gut in Gang:
Foto


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Jam,

ohne Deinen Teich/Bachlauf näher zu kennen, aber das 





> Die Seerose steht im Bachlauf und hat bislang 4 Blätter - ich hoffe, dass sie dieses Jahr dann auch blüht.


 wird eher nix....

Pflanz die Seerose lieber irgendwo hin, wo keine oder nur sehr wenig Wasserbewegung ist.

@Elschen
Die schöne blaue Schüssel ist aber nicht die originale, oder?


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @Elschen
> Die schöne blaue Schüssel ist aber nicht die originale, oder?



 original war Plastik-braun äh 'tschuldigung - terracottafarben. Das hier war ein Schnäppchen bei 1,2,3meins - mußte ich einfach haben


----------



## Jam (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Annett,

habe sie in eins der "größeren, seeartigen" Becken des Bachlaufs eingepflanzt, wo eher wenig Wasserbewegung herrscht und wollte es dort mal versuchen, damit die Blätter dort Schatten spenden können. Wenn das nix wird, kommt sie nächstes Jahr an den Teichrand.

Suche aber noch nach Pflanzen, die im Bachlauf das strömende Wasser vertragen und mit Schwimmblättern Schatten spenden können. Wenn du Ideen hast ...

Jam


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo zusammen!


Ich schlage Elschen zum " Super - Minni - Teich - Mod " vor  


@ Elschen

Ich glaube Du kannst auch noch aus einem Schnapsglas einen Teich bauen.  

Ich brauche noch einen für meine Eisenbahn.  

Bitte ... bitte ... Elschen!!!!!  

.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage Elschen zum " Super - Minni - Teich - Mod " vor



 Abgelehnt - Elschen fehlt dafür die sittliche Reife.

Doch zurück zum Thema:

Mein L**l-Miniteich nach 2 Wochen:

Foto 

Wie Ihr seht, hat sich ein grüner Algenflaum auf den Kieseln breit gemacht.
Ich habe gestern also mal die Unterwasserpoolizei in Form zweier Blasenschnecken eingesetzt.

Hier noch die 2. Seerose - sie gibt sich wirklich Mühe:
Foto


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Elschen
> Ich glaube Du kannst auch noch aus einem Schnapsglas einen Teich bauen.
> ...
> Bitte ... bitte ... Elschen!!!!!



 Verdient hast Du es nicht!
Foto


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo liebes Elschen!  



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Verdient hast Du es nicht!




Ich bedanke mich bei Dir!  

Ich werde nie,nie,nie wieder  zu Dir sein.  ........................................  

Sollen wir eine Friedenszigarette :smoki oder möchtest Du lieber eine :cigar ?

Aber  wie bekomme ich jetzt den Teich für meine Eisenbahn zu mir?

.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

"Lieber" Volker,

das Rauchen habe ich mir schon vor einigen Jahren abgewöhnt. Ich 2 nur noch.

Und den Teich behalt ich  

Liebe Grüße Christine


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2008)

*Update nach 3 Wochen*

Heute ist es wieder soweit - das wöchentliche Update:

Zuerst der Miniteich 1:
Foto 
Die Pflanzen wachsen weiter, die Algen leider auch. Obwohl die Schneckchen sich Mühe geben. Kann man am Rand sehen.
Gestern habe ich leider etwas zu stürmisch Wasser nachgefüllt. 
Die Kiesel reichten natürlich als Abdeckung für das Substrat nicht, gab eine lecker trübe Suppe. 
Heute ist es aber wieder weitestgehend klar.

Die 2. Seerose nach 3 Wochen:
Foto 
Macht sich gut - aber es ist auch noch kein Blütenansatz zu sehen. 
(Meine frisch geteilte Froebelie, die wesentlich mickriger ist, nur zwei Blätter hat und viel tiefer und schattiger steht, hat die erste Knospe in Arbeit!).

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## niri (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

hallo christine,

verfolge mit grossem interesse deine updates  ! mir fällt auf den letzten bildern auf, dass die beiden seerosen ganz unterschiedlich aussehen  .

zu deiner __ froebeli: ist sie sehr blühfreudig? 

liebe grüße
ina


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Ina,

ja, die beiden kleinen haben unterschiedliche Farben. Die in der blauen Schale soll mal rosa blühen, die in der Zinkwanne gelb :beeten 

Letztes Jahr war die __ Froebeli sehr blühfreudig. Sie fängt aber immer etwas später an als die anderen. Dieses Jahr hab ich sie recht brutal kleingehackt, weil sie zu groß geworden war und nur zwei kleinere Stücke selbst behalten. Die haben jetzt beide das zweite Blatt oben, bei der einen kann ich eine Knospe sehen.


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2008)

*Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l Update 4. Woche*

Hallo liebe Freunde des gepflegten Mini-Miniteiches!

Hier ist das wöchentliche Udpate - wir sind jetzt in der 4. Woche!
Foto 
Man sieht deutliche Fortschritte! 
Leider war es gestern so windig, dass vom Flachdach reichlich Algenfutter in die Schüssel geweht ist. 
Entfernung unmöglich - es zerbröselt beim bloßen Ansehen.
Hier noch die 2. Seerose:
Foto 
Sie schiebt schon wieder ein Blatt nach oben und ich meine eine Knospe entdeckt zu haben. 
Das von Anfang an beschädigt Blatt vorne wird merklich kleiner, es scheint jemandem zu schmecken


----------



## Nebelschnecke (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Wenn wir schon mal bei Discountern sind:
Habe von den reichen Brüdern A**i gestern wunderschöne Pflanzen mitgenommen.
Habe artig die Teicherde abgeduscht - bis auf die bei der Seerose, den Lehm hab ich ihr gelassen.
Nun waren die alle in solchen Kokostöpfen, mit der Bitte auf der Verpackung diese auch zu benutzen...
Gut oder nicht gut? 
Ich nehme momentan leere PET-Einwegflaschen, schneide den Boden großzügig ab, steche - so an die gefühlten 5Mio Löcher hinein, Pflanze rein(in den Boden), etwas Sand dazu, und alles mit größeren weißen Kieseln abgedeckt in den Teich...
Gut oder nicht gut? 

Liebe Grüße am Freitagmorgen von Ruth


----------



## Plätscher (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Ruth,

die Kokostöpfe sind gut. Zu anfang halten sie den Wurzelballen zusammen, später erllauben sie den Pflanzen sich auszubreiten, in den Plastiktöpfen bleiben die Pflanzen gefangen. 
Also sollen sie sich ausbreiten die kokostöpfe, sind es Wucherer dann ab ins Plastikgefängnis und hoffen das sie nicht ausbrechen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Ruth,

zu den Kokostöpfen: jein - zum einen stimmt schon, was Jürgen geschrieben hat. Allerdings sind sie wiederum auch Algenfutter. Vorsichtig beim Abmachen. Wenn sie schon gut durchwurzelt sind, kann man doch einigen Schaden anrichten.

Bei Deiner Teichgröße würde ich die meisten Pflanzen auch in Körbchen setzen. Die Idee mit dem PET-Flaschen find ich gut...obwohl - für einige Pflanzen sind die vielleicht zu klein. Aber das mußt Du beobachten.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Halo zusammen!

Ich bin jetzt auch Besitzer eines Miniteiches. :freu 

Da von Elschen nur dieses kam:  



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> "Lieber" Volker,
> Und den Teich behalt ich



Konnte ich tagelang nicht :muede und habe ich mich jetzt selbst um einen Teich gekümmert.  

Da ich aber keine Erfahrung mit Miniteichen habe, brauche ich Eure Hilfe!

Wie viele Fische dürfen im meinem Teich?
Welche Pflanzen schlagt Ihr vor?
Welchen Filter und Pumpe könnte ich nehmen?
Brauche ich eine UVC Klärer?
Kann ich auch noch einen Bachlauf dazu bauen?

Und jetzt ein Bild vom Teich im Rohbau.  

 

Danke schon eimal für die vielen Antworten.  

.


----------



## Plätscher (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Volker,

zu der Technik kann ich dir nichts sagen aber wenn du ihn in der Küche aufstellst, hast du ein schönes Biotop für Silberfischchen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*


.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Fische dürfen im meinem Teich?
> Welche Pflanzen schlagt Ihr vor?
> Welchen Filter und Pumpe könnte ich nehmen?
> Brauche ich eine UVC Klärer?
> Kann ich auch noch einen Bachlauf dazu bauen?



Also die Fischfrage wäre ja von Jürgen geklärt 

Wenn ich - so als gute Hausfrau - einen Bund Petersilie kaufe, stelle ich den Rest der nicht sofort benötigt wird in einen fast identischen Teich 

Zur Technikfrage kann ich Dir nichts raten, da ich - siehe oben - nur Hausfrau bin 

Zum Bachlauf: nimm Deinen Teich (bin schon ein wenig neidisch), stelle ihn direkt unter das Ding an Deinem Waschbecken und bediene den Hebel (Drehknauf, je nach Modell und Bauweise)  Aber Achtung, nur ein bischen

Liebe Grüße Ruth:crazy


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2008)

*Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l Update 5. Woche*

Moin liebe Mini-Freunde,

es ist wieder soweit - das wöchentliche Update.
Foto 
Die Pflanzen entwickeln sich prächtig - insbesondere die kleine Seerose treibt Blätter wie verrückt. 
Und die Algen sind abgestorben.
Allerdings keimt in mir der Verdacht, den Ina ja schon äußerte, dass die Schale viel zu klein ist.  
Da werde ich wohl noch mal in den Fundus müssen.

Die zweite Seerose dagegen spart mit der Menge an Blättern, doch nicht an der Masse - die Blätter sind wesentlich größer.
Foto 
Und - vielleicht kann man es ja erkennen - sie treibt tatsächlich eine Knospe:
Foto 
Die beiden anderen Pflanzen aus diesem Paket sind allerdings eine Enttäuschung.  
Das __ Hechtkraut ist gar nicht gekommen, die __ Schwanenblume ist ein Zwerg im Vergleich zu ihrer Schwester aus dem anderen Paket.

Liebe Grüße
Christine 

PS:  Volker - kein Dummzeuch in meinem Mini-Fred  - klar? - Sonst


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l Update 6. Woche*

Moinsen!

 Da hätte ich vor lauter EM beinahe mein Update für die 6. Woche verschwitzt.

In Teichlein 1 wuchert es:
Foto 
Könnte es sein, dass diese Seerose nicht winterhart ist? 
Werner erwähnte sowas in einem anderen Fred, wo ein ähnlich gemusterte gezeigt wurde...

Auf jeden Fall sind die Pflanzen für die mitgelieferte Schale wirklich zu groß, wenn sie so loslegen. 
Hier noch mal diese Schale im Vergleich zu meiner:
Foto 


Die Seerose aus dem 2. Paket verspricht ja schon seit Tagen eine Blüte, inzwischen ist die 2. Knospe angesetzt.
Foto 

Und jetzt kommt das große Wunder: 
Das totgeglaubte __ Hechtkraut aus dem 2. Paket meldet sich. Bin ja gespannt, ob es wirklich ein Hechtkraut wird.
Es wohnt ja mit der __ Blumenbinse zusammen in einem anderen Mini. Die Seerose hier, ein Hackschnitzel meiner Fröbeli, hat schon drei Knospen.
Foto  Foto


----------



## niri (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

hallo christine,



> Die in der blauen Schale soll mal rosa blühen, die in der Zinkwanne gelb



bei der schön gemusterten seerose, hätte ich eher gedacht, dass sie gelbe blüten haben müßte, viele der gelben bzw. veränderlichen sorten haben ähnliche schöne blattzeichnung, da bei der züchtung dieser sorten n.mexicana beteiligt war. 



> Könnte es sein, dass diese Seerose nicht winterhart ist?



ich schätze mal, dass sie so ähnlich wie n. "__ helvola" recht kälteempfindlich ist und lieber im kühlen keller/garage überwintert werden soll.

mal eine andere frage: was für ein substrat hast du für die "__ froebeli" im kübel und für die seerose im zinkwannenteich genommen? teicherde/sandgemisch?

ich freue mich schon auf dein nächstes update  !

lg
ina


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Ina,

wenn die in der Zinkwanne blüht, wissen etwas mehr. Ich bin mir da inzwischen auch nicht mehr ganz sicher.... 

Die in der blauen Schale hat noch keine Knospe angesetzt. 

Fröbeli: 1/3 Teicherde, 2/3 Spielsand, 1/2 Tüte Dünger von NG
Zinkwanne: Lehmpellets aus dem Paket, Düngerkegel aus dem Paket.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l Update 5. Woche*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Elschen



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> PS:  Volker - kein Dummzeuch in meinem Mini-Fred  - klar? - Sonst




Würde ich doch nie machen.  

Deine Miniteiche sind:

Schön
Super
Klasse Pflanzen
Klares Wasser
Gepflegt
Bunt
Spitze

Also einfach  


Warte mal ab, wenn meiner fertig ist.  
.


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l Update 7. Woche*

Hallo liebe Leser!

Heute ist mal wieder Update-Time bei Else:

Hier Teichlein Nr. 1 - Es tut sich was - die __ Blumenbinse schiebt eine Blüte - die Seerose und das __ Hechtkraut nur Kraut (daher wohl der Name  )
Foto 

Die 2. Seerose hat zwar die Knospe draussen, aber immernoch zu. Die 2. Knospe wächst und gedeiht:
Foto 

Die übrigen Pflanzen aus dem 2. Paket - naja -seht selbst:
Foto 

Aber wie Ihr sehen könnt: Die Fröbeli blüht! Gleich zweifach - weitere Knospen sind unterwegs. Ich Dösbattel hab das beste Stück meiner Teilaktion in den Mini getan statt in den Hauptteich. Da muss ich wohl mit Herbst noch mal ran.


----------



## niri (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

hi elschen,

gratulation zu deinen seerosenblüten  !

eine frage möchte ich auch noch loswerden: wieviel stunden sonne täglich haben deine minis? und danke noch nachträglich für all deine netten antworten auf meine vorherigen fragen  !

lg
ina


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Ina,

also die beiden Lidl-Minis stehen vom späten Vormittag /frühen Mittag an bis abends in der Sonne.

Der mit der mit der Fröbeli kriegt nur von mittags bis nachmittags Sonne. Ich würde mal sagen, halb soviel wie die anderen beiden.

Ich freu mich auch über die Blüten. Ich habe nämlich das erste Mal eine Seerose geteilt und hatte Angst, sie kaputt geteilt zu haben. Aber alle Stücke, die ich noch habe, wachsen und gedeihen. Sogar der kleinste Fitzel.


----------



## niri (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

hallo christine,

und wie es nun mal so ist zieht deine schnelle und wie immer nette antwort auf meine vorangegangene frage  schon die nächsten fragen nach sich .

steht die __ froebeli in deinem hauptteich in einem pflanzgefäß oder hast du sie frei ausgepflanzt? sollte sie in einem gefäß stehen, was für ein gefäß ist es denn: ein korb, ein topf oder was anderes und wie groß ist es dann? und wie groß ist das froebelis pflanzgefäß im kübel -teich?

ich habe eigentlich schon mehr als genug seerosen in meinen minis, aber froebeli hat es mir irgendwie angetan. deswegen meine ganzen fragen. vielleicht findet sich bei mir doch noch ein plätzchen für sie  .

lg
ina


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hi Ina,

gerne: Also die Fröbeli stand im Hauptteich mehrere Jahre im kleinen NG-Korb (ich schätze mal, der ist so 40 x 30 x 10 cm). Den hatte Sie jetzt nach 5 Jahren (gepflanzt 2003 mit einer Tüte Seerosendünger - nie nachgedüngt) geknackt.

Jetzt steht sie (im Mini und im Hauptteich) erst einmal in einem der schwarzen, eckigen Standardkörbe (20 x 20). Aber ich denke, da werde ich früher umtopfen müssen. Die anderen beiden Fröbelis, die ich noch habe stecken in einem der kleinsten schwarzen Körbchen aus der Baumarkt-Teichabteilung. Aber die sind ja auch noch sehr klein.


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l 8. Woche*

Hi,

hier ist das Update der 8. Woche. Wenn Renovierungsarbeiten mussten die Miniteiche kurzfristig den Standplatz ändern. Die Zinkwanne steht zur Zeit auf einem Rollwagen, also sozusagen "Mini Mobile" oder "Miniteich to go".

Hier die Paket Nr. 1:
Foto 

Die __ Blumenbinse hat eine Knospe. Bei der Seerose tut sich nicht - nur Blätter, Blätter, Blätter. Eine Blüte beim __ Hechtkraut ist bis jetzt auch nicht in Sicht.

Aber die Seerose aus dem  2. Paket blüht:
Foto


----------



## Alex45525 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hihi, unsere L**l-Seerose blüht auch...
Und wie! Ein echter Riese... Sollte ich das Teil Ende des Jahre entsorgen, habe ich richtig viele Nährstoffe aus dem Teich geholt. Und wenn ich das Rizom teile und passend überwintere, gelingt mir das auch nächstes Jahr...

Ich geb's zu: Viel zu viel Seerose für meinen kleinen Teich. Jedoch: Viel besser als viel zu viele, viel zu große Fische..., oder?


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l - Update 9. Woche*

Hallöle!

Hier ist das vorerst letzte Update: in der 9. Woche blühen endlich beide Seerosen.

Hier Paket Nr. 1:
Foto  Foto 
Falls jemand diese identifizieren kann, würde ich mich freuen (na, Ina?)

Hier Paket Nr. 2:
Foto  Foto 

Die Seerosen haben sich beide gut entwickelt - wobei ich die rosafarbene für die mitgelieferte Schüssel völlig überdimensioniert finde. 
Selbst aus der wesentlich größeren Zinkwanne krabbelt sie raus.
Das eine __ Hechtkraut ist ein Totalausfall. 
Die eine __ Blumenbinse mickert auch. 
Beide Pflanzen stammen aus dem Paket mit der rosa Seerose. Dieses Paket würde ich also als Flop bezeichnen.

Die Pflanzen aus dem Paket mit der gelben Seerose haben sich zwar gut entwickelt - sind meiner Meinung nach für das Pflanzgefäß aber auch viel zu groß.

Mein Fazit:  
Gebt das Geld (auch wenn es etwas mehr  wird) lieber für Pflanzen aus, von denen Ihr wißt wie sie heißen und wo sie herkommen.


----------



## Marlowe (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo, mein liebes Elschen!


Die Pflanzen sehen aber trotzdem super aus!

Das Bild Deines Teiches (siehe Profil) ist übrigens traumhaft, 
Du hast ein Händchen dafür.

Wunderschön! 

Marlowe


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hi Marlowe,

schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören - und dann gleich so was Nettes  

Inzwischen ist der Teich aber ganz schön zugewachsen - guckst Du *[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/58/]hier[/URL]*


----------



## Marlowe (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Kleines!


Die neuen Bilder sind ja noch schöner!


Mit den Pflanzen hast Du völlig recht, denn dieses Grün in Verbindung mit dem 
Wasser ist genial!

Danke für die Bilder, traumhaft!


Sir Marlowe

P.S.: Ich durfte bereits an einem Stück alten Holz, das ein wenig in den Teich 
hineinragt, die erste Hülle einer Libellenlarve entdecken, deren Schlupf ich leider verpaßte. Die Hülle dort aber zu sehen, ist schon Dank der Natur.


----------



## niri (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

hallo elschen,

die seerosen blühen beide, was will man mehr  !

dass die schalen zu klein für die pflanzen sind, war eh schon von anfang an klar  .



> Falls jemand diese identifizieren kann, würde ich mich freuen (na, Ina?)


deine kleine gelbe zu identifizieren? ich muß passen  . genauso wie bei der rosafarbenen. ich vermute: asienimporte, namenlos  . 
die rosafarbene ist durch ihre blühfreudigkeit eigentlich doch gar nicht schlecht, oder? und bei der gelben ist das laub sehr hübsch.

lg
ina


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hi,

ein kleiner Nachtrag noch, weil grad vorhin entdeckt: Die rosa Seerose hat noch zwei weitere Knospen in Arbeit und auch das __ Hechtkraut triebt eine!


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Moin Elschen,

da hast Du Dir ja mit der Berichterstattung viel Mühe für uns gemacht.  
Dein Fazit kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Nichts ist ärgerlicher als Pflanzen, die für ihren eigentlichen Bestimmungsort im Garten zu groß werden. 
Deine gelbe Seerose ähnelt ein wenig der "__ Marliacea Chromatella". Es gibt aber noch andere __ gelbe Seerosen mit solch interessanter Blattfärbung. Hübsch ist sie auf jeden Fall auch ohne Namen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l - Update 9. Woche*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Elschen



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist das vorerst letzte Update:



 

Hast Du schon ein neues Projekt   oder warum vorerst das letzte Update?

PS:  
.


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniatur-Miniteich von L**l*

Hallo Volker,

ja - ich habe zwei neue Projekte.  

Und hier gibt es nichts weltbewegendes mehr zu vermelden.


----------

